# Ford 3000 or 4000 over heats



## DeWaltRepairMan (Jun 13, 2012)

I have what I have always thought to be a ford 3000 and it has always ran toward hot, had head checked and milled and new head gasket and water pump. Now I think the block is a 3000 and the head a 4000. can this be my problem? I know that the block is stamped c7nn6015s and the head c7nn6090Z. Any help would be great.


----------



## flyingace (May 1, 2010)

Don't see how that can be. The 4000 bore size is 4.40 and the largest 3000 engine is 4.20. That would add up to at least 3/5" difference in distance between the outside cylinder bores. Have you replaced the thermostat? It can make all the difference.


----------



## DeWaltRepairMan (Jun 13, 2012)

I have replaced the thermostat and also tried to run with out it. same thing.


----------



## DeWaltRepairMan (Jun 13, 2012)

I think the head gasket is wrong, I had a 3000 and a 4000 and they were exact when you laid one on top of the other, when I placed one on the block it covered some of the holes up.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Couple of questions:

1. Is this a gas engine or a diesel??
2. You say that the block is stamped c7nn6015s and the head c7nn6090Z. Are these raised casting numbers or numbers stamped into the metal? 
3. Flyingace has just gone through overheating problems. Read through his recent posts to see that you have covered all of the possibilities.


----------



## DeWaltRepairMan (Jun 13, 2012)

My buddy works at Ford Tractor here in Louisville and from what he came up with is it has a 4000 head on a 2000 block.


----------

